# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شرایط نظام وظیفه و ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری

## mamad__1997

سلام دوستان همین اول کار بگم که لطفا کسایی که به طور قطعی میتونن جوابمو بدن و مطمعن بشم جواب بدن 
سوال من اینه که من خرداد ماه ۹۶ فارغ التحصیل رشته برق صنعتی میشم. ینی کاردانی برق میگیرم الان دو تا سوال واسم پیش اومده:
اول اینکه باوجه به اینکه ثبت نام کنکور تو بهمن ماهه و من خرداد فارغ التحصیل میشم من میتونم تو کنکور سال ۹۶ ثبت نام کنم؟ 
دوم اینکه اگه بتونم شرکت کنم و قبول بشم واسه نظام وظیفه بهم گیر نمیدن؟ 
فقط خاهش میکنم زود جوابمو بدید خیلی ضروریه

----------


## mamad__1997

خو یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## edward71

الان دانش آموز هنرستانید یا دانشجوی کاردانی ؟
اگر دانش آموزید که از تاریخ فارغ التحصيلی تا یک سال وقت دارید برای قبول شدن در کنکور
اگر دانشجوی کاردانی هستید، سال 91 قانون شش ماه بود برای کاردانی ها، الان هم اگر شش ماه باشه و بیشتر نشده باشه کمتر هم نشده

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

سلام. اگه دانشجو هستین بله میتونین ثبت نام کنین و مشکلی نیست. در مورد سوابق هم فکر کنم مشمول اعمال سوابق نباشید.

----------


## mamad__1997

دوست عزیز من فوق دیپلم برق دارم میگیرم 
امروزم رفتم نظام وظیفه گفتن نمیتونی دوباره کنکور بدی 
گفتن اگه بخای دوباره ازه اول یه رشته ای رو بخونی باید مشکل سربازی نداشته باشی که منم سربازی نرفتم 
چون تو هر مقطع یکبار معافیت تحصیلی میدن 
حتی نمیشه از رشته های بدون کنکور بخونم

----------


## mamad__1997

دوست عزیز من فوق دیپلم برق دارم میگیرم 
امروزم رفتم نظام وظیفه گفتن نمیتونی دوباره کنکور بدی 
گفتن اگه بخای دوباره ازه اول یه رشته ای رو بخونی باید مشکل سربازی نداشته باشی که منم سربازی نرفتم 
چون تو هر مقطع یکبار معافیت تحصیلی میدن 
حتی نمیشه از رشته های بدون کنکور بخونم

----------

